# Redundancy from the Goverment



## Dave KMH (1 Jul 2009)

My employer is making me redundant and is claiming not to have the funds available to make the payments therefore we have to apply to the SIF fund and get the payment from the government.

I have got my employer to fill out the RP50 form along with documentation from his accountant stating that he cannot afford to pay.

how long before payment is made and is there an investigation that might slow up the process


----------



## Bill Struth (1 Jul 2009)

It's taking around ten weeks at the minute for lump sums to be paid out.


----------



## pallouie (2 Jul 2009)

I am in the same situation. Was made redundant at the end of April. Got a letter from government last week. It said that if i haven't received payment from my employer by a certain date (11th July I think), I need to sign the form and post it back to them. It will then be brought to the Employment Appeals Tribunal. I see your employer has sent in the necessary documentation from company accountant stating he can't afford to pay. Mine only sent in a solicitors letter stating he couldn't afford to pay me so thats possibly why mine is taking longer.


----------



## foxylady (2 Jul 2009)

This takes approx 10 weeks as there is a massive backlog, also these claims have to been investigated to make sure they are bona fide.


----------



## Dave KMH (2 Jul 2009)

pallouie said:


> I am in the same situation. Was made redundant at the end of April. Got a letter from government last week. It said that if i haven't received payment from my employer by a certain date (11th July I think), I need to sign the form and post it back to them. It will then be brought to the Employment Appeals Tribunal. I see your employer has sent in the necessary documentation from company accountant stating he can't afford to pay. Mine only sent in a solicitors letter stating he couldn't afford to pay me so thats possibly why mine is taking longer.



basically the accountant has sent a letter stating the same so it looks like i might have a wait now as well. 

i have a funny feeling this will drag on especially has my employer will continue to trade.


----------



## Dave KMH (2 Jul 2009)

thats my fear, banker to drag on


----------



## vectra (2 Jul 2009)

my husband was made redundant on 01/05/09.  Couldn't get through direct to the redundancy section to see if the rp50 was been processed.  Was directed to NERA who are answering queries on it, but i don't find them much help.  I emailed the reduncandy section directly with my query as to how long it was going to take and they emailed me back with the persons name that was dealing with the form.  This was a great help as i could contact her directly.  She advised me that the company had to submit an audited set of accounts to prove that they have not got the money to pay the redundancy themselves, and she had returned the forms to the company and requested that they send in a set of accounts with them.  If the company fail to do this my husband will have to take them to a tribunal.  The company are also still trading.  So all we can do it wait and see what happens.  Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Dave KMH (2 Jul 2009)

vectra said:


> my husband was made redundant on 01/05/09.  Couldn't get through direct to the redundancy section to see if the rp50 was been processed.  Was directed to NERA who are answering queries on it, but i don't find them much help.  I emailed the reduncandy section directly with my query as to how long it was going to take and they emailed me back with the persons name that was dealing with the form.  This was a great help as i could contact her directly.  She advised me that the company had to submit an audited set of accounts to prove that they have not got the money to pay the redundancy themselves, and she had returned the forms to the company and requested that they send in a set of accounts with them.  If the company fail to do this my husband will have to take them to a tribunal.  The company are also still trading.  So all we can do it wait and see what happens.  Let us know how you get on.



i will vectra 

thanks very much for this information


----------



## pallouie (2 Jul 2009)

Dave KMH said:


> basically the accountant has sent a letter stating the same so it looks like i might have a wait now as well.
> 
> i have a funny feeling this will drag on especially has my employer will continue to trade.


 
My employer is also still trading, so yeah it looks like it will drag on. My only hope is that it HAS to come through at some stage, so either way its money in the bank. It will be appreciated whenever it comes. Let us know how you get on.


----------

